
Breeze – simple time management for freelancers - thomastruett
https://trybreeze.com
======
thomastruett
I enjoy building (simple) tools to make my day-to-day easier. A majority of my
time and effort is spent doing freelance work and I found that I was spending
too much time tracking my time, so I built Breeze. It's simple by design and
makes keeping your time a breeze. Check out the free demo and let me know what
you think!

------
myoung63
This actually works really well :) I've been looking for a simple time tracker
for awhile, so I'm definitely signing up for this

